# Kernel module unload on error condition



## sk (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello ,

    I am writing a kernel module, I'm new at this, and was wondering if someone could help me.

    What is the best way to unload a module if it has loaded correctly, but during the execution of some part of the code it encounters an unrecoverable error? 

Thank you,

Stefanos


----------

